

Snowdrift - dllthomas
http://gondwanaland.com/mlog/2014/11/30/snowdrift/

======
dllthomas
Huge thanks to Mike for the favorable write-up. Please everyone give what
you're able, and if you're a developer we're always happy for more help. If
anyone has any questions I'm happy to field them here, or ask them on the
discussion forums on Snowdrift.coop, or in the IRC channel on freenode.

------
szarlotka
Exciting that Snowdrift.coop is so close to launching!

